# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Ακαρεα ποδιων

## gtsaka

Καλησπερα.Εδω εχουμε 2 καναρινια με προβλημα στα ποδια.Στην δευτερη φωτο το προβλημα ηταν εντονο οπως στο πρωτο,χρησιμιποιω epithol και εχει δειξει μεγαλη βελτιωση,αλλα βαζω μεγαλο διαστημα περιπου 15 μερες.Στο καναρινι της πρωτης φωτο σημερα ξεκινησα,ειναι καινουριο ουτως η αλλως,το εχω σε καραντινα.Σκεφτομαι οτι θα παρει καιρο και σε αυτο.Μηπως να εβαζα μια σταγονα poulmosan?θα βοηθουσε να θεραπευτουν πιο συντομα?Στρεσαροντε κιολας οταν τα πιανω καθε μερα.

----------


## jk21

Στο πρωτο να κρατησεις καραντινα μακρια απο τα υπολοιπα , γιατι υπαρχει και μια υποψια παραλληλης εμφανισης (δεν ειναι ακομα σιγουρο ) ευλογιας .Υπαρχει ερεθισμος στο πισω δαχτυλο χαμηλα και αν η διογκωση μεγαλωσει και αλλο και παει να σκουρηνει , τοτε θα μιλαμε για ευλογια .Τωρα μπορει να ειναι μια φλεγμονη λογω της ακαριασης ισως (αν και φοβαμαι για ευλογια ... ) 

Για τα υπολοιπα πιστευω θα σε καλυψουν τα μελη μας

----------


## Labirikos

Θα βοηθήσει και το pulmosan.Καλά πάει αλλά 15 μέρες είναι πολύ για μένα.Βάζε και μπανάκι ή ξέπλενε τα πόδια να φεύγει η παλιά αλοιφή.

----------


## gtsaka

Το καναρινι που φοβοσουν για ευλογια ειναι οκ,μαλλον ειχε βγει η φωτογραφια ετσι,αλλα σε ενα αλλο που ειχε και αυτο ακαρεα αλλα οχι εντονακαι του εβαζα αλοιφη, σημερα ξαφνικα παρατηρησα αυτο.Μακαρι να μην ειναι ευλογια...

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν το τσιμπησε και μολυνθηκε , δυστυχως δειχνει για ευλογια .Ξεκινησε με fucidin πρωι απογευμα και η συντομη βελτιωση θα αυξησει την πιθανοτητα να μην ειναι . Αν παρολα αυτα , παραμεινει και παει να σκουρηνει , τοτε ειναι ευλογια (αλλα υπαρχουν φυσικα και ακαρεα )

----------


## dikai

Και pyralvex

----------


## jk21

ενδιαμεσα απο την fucidin αλλα αυτη να μην διακοπει , ειδικα αν εχει δειξει βελτιωση

----------


## gtsaka

Καλημερα.Αυτες ειναι σημερινες φωτο απο το καναρινι της πρωτης περιπτωσης(πρωτη φωτο στην αναρτηση).Σε εκεινη την φωτο οντως δεν εδειχνε κοκκινο στην πραγματικοτητα,σημερα ομως ειναι ετσι.Δεν ειναι σκουρο ,ειναι κοκκινο σαν να ειχε αιμα καποια στιγμη.Θελω να πιστευω οτι δνε ειναι ευλογια,ισως να το ενοχλησε η αλοιφη για τα ακαρεα και να το πληγωσε με το ραμφος του.Φυσικα ξεκινησα fucidine.Το αλλο (θυληκο με πορτοκαλι μασκα)δειχνει λιγο καλυτερα,θα βαλω φωτο σε λιγο

----------


## jk21

αν δεν ειχε και ακαριαση , να παιζει και αυτο το σεναριο που λες , θα ημουν σιγουρος για ξερη ευλογια αλλα υπαρχει και αυτη η περιπτωση

----------


## gtsaka

Εδω ειναι η αλλη καναρα,στο εξογκωμα φαινεται κατι μικρο στρογυλο σαν πυον.

----------


## gtsaka

Διαβασα ξανα ολο το αρθρο για την ευλογια,εχω ωστοσο μερικα ερωτηματα.Οταν ο ιος κανει τον κυκλο του και φυγουν τα ογκιδια παραμενει μεσα στο πουλι?θα ξαναεμφανιστει καποια στιγμη η οχι?πρεπει να ειναι μια ζωη σε απομονωση το πουλι,η οχι?Τα κουνουπια που πιθανον τσιμπησουν τα πουλια μας μεταδιδουν παντα τον ιο η μπορει απλως να προκαλεσουν πρηξιμο καποιες φορες

----------


## jk21

Mαλλον διαβασες αυτο Ευλογιά καναρινιών (canary pox ) και φαρμακευτικές ουσίες και δεν ανοιξες το συνδεσμο  Ευλογιά Καναρινιών
του κανονικου αρθρου που αναφερετε καθαρα στην ασθενεια και οχι στους διαφορους πρακτικους τροπους αντιμετωπισης της απο τους εκτροφεις ( το χω παραπονο εδω και χρονια και οχι φυσικα μονο απ σενα ... οι συνδεσμοι παντα μπαινουν για καποιο λογο ) , ενω στα σχολια του ακομα και οτι δεν απαντιεται στο αρθρο , απαντιεται με γνωμες και γνωσεις μελων μας στα σχολια του αρθρου *εδώ
*

ο Ιος παραμενει σε καθε πουλι που εχει μπει , ειτε νοσησε με εντονα συμπτωματα , ειτε με ηπια 

Δεν ειναι δεδομενο οτι θα εμφανιστει ξανα και μαλιστα με το ιδιο στελεχος αλλα μπορει το πουλι να νοσησει ξανα απο αλλο νεοεισεργομενο στην εκτροφη στελεχος . Εικαζεται παντως οτι τα πουλια που εχουν νοσησει ειτε λογω ηλικιας και πιο σκληρο κερατινο δερμα καθως μεγαλωνουν ειτε λογω δημιουργιας αντισωματων  , κολλουν στο μελλον πιο δυσκολα .Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν μπορουν να μεταφερουν την ασθενεια , ως φορεις της 

Ο ιος μεταδιδεται και με μην ενεργους φορεις που εχουν ασθενησει στο παρελθον αλλα μονο αιματικα , αν δηλαδη τσιμπηθουν απ κουνουπι και αυτο τσιμπησει υγειη πουλια ( ή και με ψειρα )  ή αν ματωσει εστω λιγο και τα κυτταρα του αιματος μπουν σε αμυχη στο δερμα αλλου πουλιου . Ομως προσωπικα πιστευω οτι τα κουνουπια ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως φορεις του ιου και ας μην εχει καποιο πουλι στο κοπαδι μας ευλογια , οποτε αν τσιμπησουν τα πουλια μας , το προβλημα θα μεταδοθει 


Αν δεν ειναι φορεις , μπορει να συμβει οτι λες αλλα σε αυτη την περιπτωση συνηθως , με μια απλη αντιβιοτικη αλοιφη το ογκιδιο φευγει σε μερες που μετριουνται στα δαχτυλα του ενος χεριου και δεν βλεπουμε ογκιδια να μεταδιδονται σε αλλα πουλια μας

----------


## gtsaka

Δικιο Εχεις Δημητρη,το εψαξα καλυτερα,και βρηκα και το αλλο αρθρο.Σε ευχαριστω παντως για την απαντηση.Στην περιπτωση που εχουν ευλογια μου κανει εντυπωση το εξης.Αυτα τα 2 καναρινια και ενα ακομη ,τρια στο συνολο τα πηρα πριν 2 βδομαδες περιπου απο εναν εκτροφεα.Τα ειχα σε απομονωση σε ζευγαρωστρα 60αρα και τα 3 μαζι.Αν η ευλογια προεκυψε τωρα απο τσιμπημα κουνουπιου απο τοσα καναρινια που εχω, ειναι  συμπτωση οτι ετυχε σε αυτα τα 2 καινουρια?Οταν παλι τα πηρα τα πουλια,τα ποδια τους ηταν καθαρα(εκτος απο τα ακαρεα φυσικα),αρα λογικα δεν παιζει να ειχαν απο πριν,ακομα και αν υποθεσουμε οτι ειχαν αρρωστησει παλιοτερα.Αυτες τις μερες σκοπευα να κανω παλι μια ανταλλαγη απο το συγκεκριμενο ατομο,να του δωσω ενα ζευγαρι μαυροκοκκινα και να μου δωσει ενα ζευγαρι μωζαικ,εχω προβληματιστει λιγο ομως.
Υ.Γ Το τριτο καναρινι της ...παρεας ειναι καλα,τα ποδια του ειναι καθαρα,εχει λιγα ακαρεα μονο και του βαζω αλοιφη,η κοιλια ειναι καθαρη,απλως τις τελευταιες μερες σηκωνει το ενα ποδι,αν και δεν φαινεται χτυπημενο

----------


## jk21

Ανεφερε μας , ποτε εμφανιστηκαν τα πρωτα συμπτωματα (αριθμος ημερων ) απο την αφιξη στο χωρο σου ; συμφωνα με την διεθνη βιβλιογραφια (το εχω δει και αλλου εγκυρα αλλα δεν το εχω προχειρο , παρα μονο στη wikipedia ) οι μερες επωασης του ιου (δηλαδη εμφανισης συμπτωματων απο την εισοδο στον οργανισμο ) ειναι 5 με 10 μερες

----------


## gtsaka

Στις 2 Οκτωβριου τα πηρα,τοτε ανοιξα και το θεμα και μαλιστα μου λες να κρατησω το ενα καραντινα γιατι βλεπεις κατι περιεργο.Αν και στην φωτο εδειχνε ετσι,στην πραγματικοτητα δεν φαινοταν να εχει κατι.Εκτος αν σε βοηξησε η εμπειρια σου και  ειδες κατι αδιορατο σε αρχικο σταδιο.Παντως το συγκεκριμενο σημερα παρουσιασε εμφανες προβλημα,μετα το 10ημερο δλδ.Η αλλη καναρα στις 8 μερες στις 10 του μηνος.

----------


## jk21

Αυτα ειχα δει 




που τελικα 8 μερες απ οτι βλεπω μετα , εξελιχθηκαν ετσι 




Αρα τα πουλακια ειχαν ερθει με ευλογια εξ αρχης και ειχαν δεχθει τον ιο τουλαχιστον 5 μερες νωριτερα πριν ερθουν (βασικα πιστευω γυρω στο 10ημερο ) 


Γιωργο αν δεν το ειχε παρει χαμπαρι , τωρα θα το εχει ηδη καταλαβει οτι εχει θεμα στο κοπαδι του  . Θα ναι πολυ τυχερος αν ειχε μονο αυτα τα  κρουσματα .Δεν εκπλησσομαι παντως ... συνηθες σαν τακτικη , η μεταθεση του προβληματος σε αλλους ... Η ορνιθοκουλτουρα οταν εχει ως επικεντρο την επιτυχια του εκτροφεα ή το κερδος και οχι τα πουλια  , ειναι λογικο να δινει τετοιες ταγες .... και δεν προκειται αυτο να αλλαξει συντομα .Ισως και ποτε

----------


## gtsaka

Και αλλο κρουσμα !!! σε παλιο καναρινι.Και δυσκολο μαλιστα,εχει εγκλωβισει το δαχτυλιδι και το πουλι δυσανασχετει.Εβαλα fucidine Το πρωι και μολις τωρα pyravlex.Πως κολαει αυτο το πραγμα?με τον αερα?ποσο μακρια πρεπει να ειναι τα αρρωστα πουλια?Εχω αρχισει και πανικοβαλλομαι λιγο...

----------


## jk21

Οσο ειναι ενεργη η νοσος (με συμπτωματα ) τοσο τα υπολειματα τροφων , οσο και τα νεκρα κυτταρα απο το δερμα τους , οσο και τα σαλια τους σε σπορους και ταιστρες , οσο και τα φτερα τους , μεταφερουν τον Ιο .Πολυ ευκολα εξαπλωνεται και φυσικα και με νεα τσιμπηματα κουνουπιου 

Εκει ειτε εδινες αντιφλεγμονωδες metacam αν ειχες (δεν ειναι και τοσο φθηνο ) ειτε βαζεις μια κορτιζονουχα αντιβιοτικη αλοιφη (με ολους τους κινδυνους της κορτιζονης οταν εχουμε να κανουμε με ιο )  οπως celestoderm , fucicort κλπ  , να μειωθει η φλεγμονη ωστε να μπορεσεις να κοψεις το δαχτυλιδι . Υπαρχει στην παρεα ειδικο ψαλιδακι αν χρειαστεις .Ο φιλος Μανωλης 2 το εχει ξαναδωσει σε μελη μας και κοψανε τα δαχτυλιδια .Δυσκολο οσο υπαρχει το δαχτυλιδι να μειωθει σημαντικα το ογκιδιο , ειδικα αν η αιτια του ειναι τετοια που το κρατα υπαρκτο για περισσοτερο καιρο

Αν σου πω οτι την περνανε ελαφρα τα δικα σου , να εισαι και ευχαριστημενος που λενε . Φετος η κατα φαντασιαν << τριχομοναδα >> στη γλωσσα διαφορων (στη γλωσσα της λογικης ευλογια ... ) εχει σκοτωσει πολλα πουλακια με επιπλοκες στα ογκιδια και μολυνσεις τους , ειτε στα ποδια ειτε κυριως στο κεφαλι ,ενω συχνα εμφανιζοτανε και υγρη ευλογια

----------


## gtsaka

Κριμα που δεν το προσεξα νωριτερα ,λογικα ειναι μερες πρησμενο,μολις το ειδα ετσι επαθα ενα σοκ.Ολα τα αλλα τα ελεγξα ,ειναι ενταξει(μεχρι στιγμης).Πηρα celestoderm.Εβαλα πριν λιγο.Ποσες φορες την μερα να βαζω?στα αλλα κανονικα fucidine?

----------


## jk21

πρωι και απογευμα  και αν στεγνωνει , ενδιαμεσα μονο στο σημειο του δαχτυλιδιου βαζε και fucidin 

στα αλλα μονο fucidin ή και pyravlex οπου δεν υπαρχει εμφανης μολυνση αλλα απλο ογκιδιο

----------


## gtsaka

Με τη χρηση της celestoderm ,το ποδι ξεπρηστηκε γρηγορα,το δαχτυλιδι γυριζε και το εκοψαν με ειδικο ψαλιδακι σε πετ σοπ της γειτονιας.Δυστυχως ομως φαινεται να εχει παθει ζημια.Φοβαμαι οτι εχουν παθει ζημια οι τενοντες.το ποδι δεν το παταει και δεν φαινεται να κουναει καθολου τα δαχτυλα.Ειχε πολυ αιμα ,το επλυνα με νερο ,εβαλα μπεταντιν,και αυτο το ειδικο σπρει για πληγες.Πως συνεχιζω ?

----------


## jk21

Ριχνεις 3 φορες ημερησιως απο το σπρευ 

βαζεις στο νερο μια αντιβιωση ευρεου φασματος .Ποια εχεις; 

Μπορει να πηγαινει για τροφη και νερο ; 

οσο το ποδι χαμηλα δεν μαυριζει (απο την πληγη και κατω ) ειμαστε ακομα αισιοδοξοι . Αν δεν μαυρισει , σιγα σιγα θα το πατησει .Τωρα πονα 

Δεν βαζεις celestoderm ξανα , μεχρι να κλεισει η πληγη .Αρκει η νεομυκινη του pulvo . Mετα θα δουμε

----------


## gtsaka

Δεν εχει παει να φαει απο εκεινη την ωρα ειναι και σχετικα προσφατο,ομως αφου καθεται πανω στο κλαδι κανονικα(με το ενα ποδι),υποθετω οτι θα μπορει να φαει.Εχω aviomycine απο αντιβιωση,τα αλλα ειναι φαρμακα για ασθενειες,(esb,tabernil sulfa,gentamicina)

----------


## jk21

δωσε σημερα και αυριο απο μια αδιαλυτη σταγονα στο στομα gentamicina και αν δουμε οτι πινει και τρωει κανονικα , μετα θα βαζεις 5 σταγονες στα 50 ml 


αν δεν τρωει πρεπει να το ταισεις εσυ με καθε τροπο .Θα δεις το πρωι ...

----------


## gtsaka

Προσπαθω να ανεβασω φωτο απο το Postimage που χρησιμοποιοουσα μεχρι τωρα και μου βγαζει μυνημα λαθους ...
Παντως το καναρινι της τελευταιας περιπτωσης φαινεται οτι θα χασει το ποδι του τελικα.Εχει μαυρισει και δεν το κουναει καθολου.Το ευχαριστο ειναι οτι τρωει κανονικα και το μαυρισμα δεν εχει προχωρησει προς τα πανω,αρα δεν κινδυνευει η ζωη του

----------


## jk21

για δες αν σε βολευει με imgur

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*

----------


## gtsaka

Ενταξει με το Imgur τα καταφερα,ευχαριστω.Στην δευτερη φωτο ειναι μια καναρα που την ειχα παρει "πακετο" με τα αλλα 2 που εμφανισαν ευλογια(και που πανε καλυτερα,αργα αλλα σταθερα),αυτη ευτυχως δεν παρουσιασε τιποτα στο ποδι,ομως παρατηρω τα εξης:Μια ελαφρια απωλεια πτερωματος γυρω απο το ματι,και επισης πολλες φορες μαζευει το ενα ποδι,σαν να την ποναει,αν και δεν εχει τιποτα φαινομενικα τουλαχιστον.Η κοιλια ειναι καθαρη.

----------


## jk21

τα σημαδακια (κατι σκουρα ) κατω απο την πατουσα αριστερα και η διογκωση στην αρθωση δεξια (εστω και λιγο ) νομιζω ειναι η εναρξη προβληματος και σε αυτο 


τα ιδια με τα παιδια εχεις  *Απώλεια φτερώματος και σταδιακή νέκρωση ποδιού σε καναρίνι*Αν θες δοκιμασε το vioplex spray (νεομυκινη με βακιτρακινη ) μηπως τυχον ειναι θεμα δευτερογενους μικροβιακης λοιμωξης στην ευλογια και ισως χτυπησει τυχον μικροβιο , γιατι ο συνδιασμος αυτων των ουσιων ειναι αρκετα καλος

----------


## gtsaka

To pulvo που εχω και εχει νεομυκινη δεν κανει?

----------


## jk21

Κανει . Αν δεις βελτιωση οκ .Απλα το αλλο δεν εχει την επουλωτικη ουσια του pulvo αλλα εχει επιπλεον την αντιβιωση βακιτρακινη

----------


## gtsaka

Θα παρω το αλλο τοτε.Διαβασα το link,το ειχα δει και πριν,ειδα περιπτωσεις που το ποδι μαυριζει και πεφτει,σε εμενα αυτο συμβαινει μονο στο ενα και λογο του δαχτυλιδιου που το ειχε πληγωσει και εκανε ζημια.Δηλαδη η ιδια αρρωστια(ευλογια)μπορει να εχει διαφορετικα συμπτωμματα?Στα αλλα γιατι δεν ειχα απωλεια πτερωματος?

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο οτι βλεπεις βλεπω .... η ευλογια ειναι ιος και ειναι λογικο να εξασθενει το ανοσοποιητικο .Σε αυτη την κατασταση πολλες δευτερογενεις επιπλοκες μπορει να υπαρχουν . Οταν βλεπουμε εξωτερικα σημαδια της στα ποδια ή κεφαλι κλπ , το σιγουρο ειναι οτι υπαρχει και αυτη

----------


## Ariaa

καλημερα. Βαζε βιταμκνες σε ολα τα πουλια (σε αυτα που περνανε ευλογια και σε αυτα που δεν εχουν κατι). Δυστυχώς το μαύρισμα στο ποδι δεν ειναι καλο.Εμενα προσωπικα σε οσα μαυρισαν μετα πέθαναν. Αλλα προσπαθησε.. Ισως εχεις διαφορετικη εξέλιξη ή να ειναι πιο δυνατο το καναρινι σου. Ψαχνω και ργω την λυση. Επεμενε.. Βαζε γαντια για να μην μεταδιδεις εσυ ο ιδιος τον ιο. Οταν θα πηγαινεις να φροντίζεις τα άλλα πουλιά να πλένεις τα χερια σου ή φροντιζε πρωτα αυτα.

----------


## gtsaka

Καλημερα Αριαδνη.Σε αυτο που μαυρισε το ποδι του αυτο εγινε γιατι ειχε σφηνωσει το δαχτυλιδι αναμεσα στο πρηξιμο και τουεκανε ζημια.Το ποδι ειναι ετοιμο να πεσει,αλλα δνε εχω ενδειξεις οτι δεν θα τα καταφερει το πουλακι

----------


## gtsaka

Εδω βλεπουμε τα 2 αλλα πουλακια με  προβλημα.Το φουσκωμα στο ενα εχει υποχωρησει παρα πολυ,νομιζω βρισκομαστε στο τελικο σταδιο αναρωσης.Στο αλλο δεν εχει υποχωρησει πολυ.Μηπως να εβαζα celestoderm?εχει και ενα μεγαλο κοψιμο αναμεσα στο φουσκωμα,ισως χασει το δαχτυλο του

----------


## jk21

Γιωρφγο εχουμε να κανουμε με ευλογια ... 

η κορτιζονη που εχει  η celestoderm εκτος της αντιβιοτικης ουσιας , ειναι δικοπο μαχαιρι οταν εχουμε να κανουμε με ιο , γιατι καταστελλει το ανοσοποιητικο για να μειωθει η φλεγμονη . Βαλε αλλα αν στο 3ημερο δεν δεις εμφανη μικρη εστω βελτιωση , μην φτασεις στο 5νθημερο

----------


## Ariaa

Τι εβαλες και ειδες βελτίωση;

----------


## gtsaka

Καλυτερα τοτε να μη βαλω celestoderm,μερα με την μερα καλυτερευουν αυτα που εχουν ηδη προβλημα.Δυστυχως εχω και αλλο κρουσμα σημερα.Το 4ο,η 5ο,αν υπολογισουμε και την καναρα με την αραιωση στο πτερωμα γυρω απο το ματι,η οποια παντως δεν εμφανισε τιποτα στα ποδια της(την ψεκασα με vioplex για  λιγες μερες,-τελειωσε γρηγορα-και συνεχιζω με pulvo).Αριαδνη βαζω αλοιφη fucidine 2-3 φορες την μερα,σε ενα που ειχε μεγαλο πρηξιμο και ηταν επειγον εβαλα την αλοιφη celestoderm,και οπου χρειαζεται ψεκαζω τα ποδια με spray pulvo,πως ειπα.

----------


## dikai

Γιώργο καήκαμε φέτος.
Εσυ παρόλο που τα έχεις προστατευμένα με σίτες έξω έχεις τέτοια θέματα με ευλογιά και κουνούπια;

----------


## gtsaka

Δημητρη,καταρχην χρονια πολλα για την γιορτη σου.Πιστευω,μια στιγμη αρκει να γινει το κακο,αν και ειναι πιθανο να μεταδοθηκε απο πουλακι που εφερα προσφατα στην εκτροφη και ηταν ηδη μολισμενο

----------


## gtsaka

Τελικα επεσε το ποδι σε αυτο.Τα παει αρκετα καλα.Συνεχιζω με pulvo ψεκασμα η δεν χρειαζεται?αυτο θεωρειται υγιες τωρα απο τον ιο της ευλογιας?

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις λιγες μερες , μεχρι να πιστοποιησεις οτι δεν προχωρα πιο πανω . Οχι ακομα και ολα τα συμπτωματα να περασουν , αφηνεις τουλαχιστον 1μισυ μηνα να επιστρεψεις αρρωστο πουλι στο κοπαδι

----------


## gtsaka

Τουλαχιστον οσα περασουν τον ιο μπορω να τα βαλω ολα μαζι σε μια κλουβα για καλυτερη διαχειριση?εχω μεγαλες ελευθερες 75αρες

----------


## jk21

Ναι οσα ειχαν σιγουρα ευλογια (οχι ασθενεια που ισως να ηταν κατι αλλο ) μπαινουν μαζι ανετα

----------


## panos70

υποψιν οτι πουλια που περασαν ευλογια ειναι και φορεις του ιου ,δλδ δεν θα ξαναπερασουν αλλα αν ενα κουνουπι τσιμπησει ενα απο αυτα και ενα που δεν περασε τοτε  θα κολλησει κι εκεινο

----------


## gtsaka

Ναι Πανο,το γνωριζω ευχαριστω

----------


## Ariaa

Μπορεις σε παρακαλω να βαλεις φωτογραφία με το πως ηταν; μπερδεύτηκα επειδη θυμαμαι ενα κοκκινο με προβλημα στο δαχτυλίδι το οποιο πέθανε. Δεν βρισκω αλλες φωτο με κοκκινο για να κανω σύγκριση. Απο φαρμακειο το αγορασες;;

----------


## Ariaa

Το vioplex -t και το pulvo ειναι το ιδιο;; Ειδα οτι εχουν τα ιδια συστατικα. Εχει κατι περισσότερο το pulvo;

----------


## jk21

το pulvo εχει εκτος απο νεομυκινη , μια επουλωτικη ουσια του συκωτιου του αλογου ( Horse liver catalase  ) 

το vioplex δεν εχει αυτη την ουσια αλλα εκτος της νεομυκινης εχει επιπλεον την αντιβιοτικη ουσια βακιτρακινη  με εξειδικευση στους σταφυλοκοκκους

----------


## gtsaka

Αριαδνη,αν εννοεις φωτο του πουλιου που εχασε το ποδι του πριν το χασει,θα βρεις στην συγκεκριμενη αναρτηση στην δευτερη σελιδα.

----------


## Ariaa

Οταν λες επεσε το ποδι.. εννοεις τωρα εχει ενα ποδι;;

Εντομεταξυ αυτο που χρησιμοποιω εγω δεν εχει κανενα αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## gtsaka

Ναι,εχει ενα ποδι δυστυχως,κατα τα αλλα ομως φαινεται μια χαρα,μαλλον αποφυγαμε και επιπλεον μολυνση ...

----------


## Ariaa

Ισως αυτη να ηταν η καλύτερη εξέλιξη.. Κινειται κανονικα; Ή επιλεγει τον πατο;

----------


## gtsaka

Κανονικα,χρησιμοποιει καπως το κομμενο ποδαρακι και στηριζεται στην πατηθρα.Εχει αρχισει και κελαιδαει κιολας

----------


## panos70

Αφου αρχισε να κελαηδαει τοτε φενετε οτι το ξεπερναει δλδ του ηρθε το κεφι και δεν ποναει αλλο αυτο ειναι καλο απλα να το παρατηρεις συχνα τις αντιδρασεις του

----------


## gtsaka

Αυτες οι 3 καναρες υποτιθεται οτι αναρωνουν απο την ευλογια,τις εχω σε απομονωση.Πραγματι τα σημαδια στα ποδια εχουν σχεδον εξαφανιστει,αυτο που με ανησυχει ομως ειναι οτι εχουν απωλεια φτερωματος.Φοβαμαι μηπως ειναι επιπλοκες της ευλογιας.Θα παρω και θα δωσω Mutavit,αρκει ομως αυτο?

----------


## gtsaka

Βασικα οι καναρες της φωτο ειναι 2,και η τριτη ομως που δεν εβαλα φωτο,εχει απωλεια φτερωματος,αν και σε μικροτερο βαθμο.

----------


## jk21

το muta vit ειναι συμπληρωμα διατροφης ... οχι η διατροφη για την πτερορια  ....

Αυγο ή αυγοτροφη καθε μερα 
Χορταρικα 
Μιγμα σπορων ενισχυμενο σε κανναβουρι 

και βαλε μια φωτο την κοιλια , για καλο και κακο και κουτσουλιες  

Στο ματι ετσι ηταν ή χειροτερα και βελτιωθηκαν ή τωρα ξεκινα φλεγμονη και χασιμο φτερωματος ;

----------


## dikai

*Απώλεια φτερώματος και σταδιακή νέκρωση ποδιού σε καναρίνι*Γιώργο τα ίδια συμπτώματα είχα και εγώ

----------


## gtsaka

Η Μωζαικ εχει χειροτερευσει λιγο στο ματι.Ειχε και σπυρακι στο ποδι αλλα τωρα ειναι οκ,μετα απο 3 βδομαδες περιπου.Τα αλλα 2 δεν εχουν χασει φτερωμα γυρω απο το ματι αλλα γενικα ειναι πιο αραιο στο σωμα.Αυριο θα βαλω φωτο κοιλια

----------


## gtsaka

Δημητρη (Dikai),το ειδα,ας ελπισουμε οτι δεν θα εχω την ιδια καταληξη...

----------


## gtsaka

Τις ενοχλησα λιγο και εβγαλα και αλλες φωτο.Αυτη η κοκκινη γυρω απο το ματι ειναι οκ,ομως γενικα εχει καποια απωλεια φτερωματος,οχι εμφανη με το ματι,αλλα οταν τη φυσαω εινα εμφανες.Η κοιλια φαινεται να εχει ενα μικρο προβλημα με το συκωτι.Οσον αφορα τα ποδια ειχε πολυ ηπια συμπτωματα,πιο πολυ κοκκινιλες στα δαχτυλα παρα πρηξιματα,ωστοσο ακολουθησε θεραπεια με αλοιφη και τωρα τα ποδια τουλαχιστον δειχνουν οκ,και σε σχετικα συντομο διαστημα.

----------


## gtsaka

Αυτη εχει μικρη αραιωση γυρω απο το ματι και σχετικα εμφανη στο σωμα,αν την φυσηξω ειναι πολυ εμφανες.Ακομα και στο κεφαλι αν την φυσηξω θα φανει απωλεια φτερωματος.Στο ποδι ειχε ενα μικρο πρηξιμο,αποτα ηπια συμπτωματα που μου ετυχαν,το οποιο οδευει προς πληρη ιαση.Η κοιλια καθαρη.

----------


## gtsaka

Αυτη ειναι η μωζαικ που ειχα βαλει και πιο πανω,με το πιο εντονο προβλημα  απωλεια φτερωματος.Ειχε εντονο πρηξιμο στο ποδι,αλλα τωρα εχει φυγει τελειως.Η κοιλια ειναι καθαρη.Και στα 3 πουλια κοιταξα το εσωτερικο του στοματος και δεν ειδα κατι περιεργο.Επισης και τα 3 κανουν συχνα μια περιεργη κινηση σνανα τιναζουν τα φτερα τους,οπως οταν κανουν μπανιο.
Το mutavit δλδ δεν θα βοηθησει?εφ'οσον η κοιλια ειναι οκ,τουλαχιστον στα 2 ,να ακολουθησω καποια θεραπεια η οχι?Αυγοτροφη και χορταρικα δινω καθημερινα.

----------


## jk21

το muta vit σαφεστατα βοηθα , οταν υπαρχει παραλληλα και σωστη διατροφη για πτεροροια και απ οτι λες και αυγοτροφη δινεις και χορταρικα

για φαρμακο δεν θα λεγα να ξεκινουσες κατι , εκτος απ αλοιφη σιγουρα σε αυτο .Οπως κοιταμε εμεις , ακριβως στη βαση του ματιου απο κατω , υπαρχει κατι σαν πιο σκουρο σπυρακι

tobrex πρωι απογευμα (αλοιφη ) εντος ματιου αλλα και σε εκεινο το σημειο 

Αν δεις αυξανομενα συμπτωματα ευλογιας (αυτη τη στιγμη δεν δειχνουν κατι σε ενταση ) ισως να εδινες υγρο zovirax .. προς το παρον μαλλον οχι

----------

